# Setting Our Affections Upon Glory



## jfschultz (Jan 17, 2013)

This is a new book of nine sermons that Dr. Martyn Lloyd-Jones preached at the 1969 Pensacola Theological Institute. In God's gracious providence, I was there and heard him preach.

A couple of years ago I received an e-mail from his daughter, Elizabeth Catherwood, with some questions about the conference. She also indicated that she was transcribing the recordings that the MLJ Recordings Trust had gotten.

The conference started under the treat of a direct hit by hurricane Camille. The Sunday evening service was moved up to the afternoon and "The Acid Test" was the sermon. (By the start of that service Camille had started to turn west.)

Another sermon compares the sports fan leaving a game with the worshiper leaving a service as one example of why the world is not interested in the church.

http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exe...ry:+Nine+Sermons+on+the+Gospel+and+the+Church


----------



## Wayne (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice historical background on the lectures, John. Thank you.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 17, 2013)

jfschultz said:


> "The Acid Test" was the sermon.


 John, the "Acid Test" was the first sermon I heard of Dr Lloyd-Jones and it was a wonderful introduction to the Doctors ministry. After i heard that powerful sermon I tried to read/hear anything of the Doctor. he has been a beloved spiritual father in Christ to me and countless others.


----------

